# help me! plz!!



## Hannahbriggs (Jul 31, 2008)

I am new to this site! i was so happy when i font it it is the only thing helping me thought this right now!! i got of off paxil four months ago and i have been haveing BAD DP for weeks now i wake up with it and go to bed with it! i am sooo sick of it i have bad head pain and chest pain because it stress me out so bad!
i feel like things r not real and i am allways thinking y am i here and how weoid this world is i hate this! it keeps me from liveing my life! i dont hang out with my friends that much any more! no one that i know gets it my boyfriend is so worryed about me and i am sooo scared that i am going crazy!
i need some help with this i just cant take it any more!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you gradually withdrawl of the paxil properly? I tried that stuff...its evil.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Fist, you are not going crazy or your post might be like this-

Hi everyone I am Hannahbriggs, my invisible dog Toast and I were talking the other day and he said " kill all your stuffed animals and the DP will go away". So I killed them, but I still have it. What gives?

Not to make light of how you feel, but just posting as you did proves that you are sane.

I just looked up your other posts

May I ask a couple of questions?

You have had DP for 4 weeks and been of the Paxil for 5. Correct?
If so, did you think Paxil was causing it or is going off Paxil the cause?
Why go of the Paxil?
Spirit makes a good point. Did you go of slowly?
I went of effexor once and it was not good.
Have you been diagnosed with DP?
What do you think would happen if you started Paxil again?

You might consider getting something for your anxiety. 
Head and chest pain?
It?s my ?totally non medical, just a guy who has been through it? opinion, you are freaking out and not going crazy.
BTW lots of people going off Paxil think they are going crazy.

I just looked up Paxil and depersonalization -

http://paxilfree.org/category/depersonalization/

Lots of stories of people going through hell after Paxil.

Found this at - http://www.paxilprogress.org/forums/sho ... hp?t=22615

depersonalization.

i think i'm experiencing it, but i'm not sure. i've searched through the archives, but i can't quite tell is my experience is akin to what other people call "depersonalization".

i feel like i'm not 100% "here", if that makes any sense. this is not a cog fog, though; this is a "i'm seeing the world through my eyes, but i don't really feel attached to it" sort of sensation. i haven't made a dosage cut in over a month, so this is why i'm concerned. i know symptoms can take awhile to develop, but geez, this one hit out of nowhere.

Boy, Paxil seems to be nasty stuff.


----------

